# Meine Buttmontage vom Boot



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. November 2004)

Hi Leute ich will dann auch gleich mal anfangen und meine Liblingsmontage vorstellen mit der ich vom Boot den Plattfischen nachstelle.
Ich fische fast nur mit einem Haken als Nachläufer ganz selten das ich mal mit zwei Haken an einer Montage fische.
Hier nun das Bild.





So ungefähr sehen die alle aus. Lediglich die Mundschnüre sind immer anders bestückt. Die VMC Fastgrip Haken haben sich dabei als besonders griffig heraus gestellt. Ich hatte mit den Haken noch keine Aussteiger. Manchmal wenn ich mit zwei Ruten fische habe ich an einer dann einen Circle Haken dran. Das geht auch sehr gut.


----------



## xhonk (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meine Buttmontage vom Boot*

Hallo,

ich werde nächste Woche auch vom Boot aus angeln, und diese Montage vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren. Bisher habe ich nur mit Pilkern vom Boot aus geangelt und immer nur Dorsche gefangen.

Zu Deiner Montage habe ich folgende Fragen:
1. Wie lang sollte das Vorfach sein?
2. Wie stark ist das Vorfach?
3. Gibt es während der Drift nicht ständig Hänger, wenn das Vorfach einfach nur hinter dem Blei über Grund geschliffen wird?

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meine Buttmontage vom Boot*

Hallo Jörg, da hast du ja was tolles ausgegraben.
MS hat immer Super Bilder von seinen Meeresmontagen.#6 

Die letzte Frage kann ich beantworten. Es gibt so gut wie keine Hänger, wenn du weit genug vom Ufer weg bleibst und die Schnur dicker ist. Ich habe 20ger Fireline, die ist wie Strick. Wenn der Haken hängen bleibt, dann an Pflanzen oder Muschelbänken. Anfangs hatte ich auch Bedenken wie du, doch ich habe noch kein Vorfach verloren.
Dann ziehst du eben mal ein paar Muscheln mit hoch.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meine Buttmontage vom Boot*

Moin,
die Länge des Vorfch kannst du so gestalten wie du möchtest denn das ist auch von Tag zu Tag unterschiedlich. Kommt immer auch die Strömung an. Meistens habe ich aber Mundschnüre so zwischen 20 und 40 cm. Für Steinbutt, aber das ist ein anderes Kapiterl, auch mal bis 1m.
Die Stärke ist ne 0,35 oder so aber da nehme ich immer Amnesia.
Wegen Hänger hat Rosi ja schon alles gesagt. Am Trollegrund woi ich meistens auf Butt Fische hat man schon ab und an mal kleinere Hänger aber nichts Weltbewegendes. Es sei denn man lässt sich über des Fischers Netz drüber treiben.


----------

